
I launched an app finally on Product Hunt - andrewatsome
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/some-messenger
======
andrewatsome
I finally got around to getting an account for Product Hunt and tried
launching it! I'm not getting much of a reaction though, is this how it is
usually? Anyways, thought I would introduce my app here at the same time :)
Have a nice day!

------
kelt
Interesting! Congrats and good luck!

